# Amano shrimp are now carrying eggs!



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

I know adding a bit of iodine to the tank may help shrimp, but since they're reproducing, I think you've probably already got a handle on things.


----------



## CarlaB (Jul 28, 2003)

I have been trying to decide between Amano and Red Cherry shrimp for control of hair algae. Have heard that the Amano love hair algae and they are less expensive.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Speaking of "mama" Amano shrimp's....

Check out this photo taken by Ghazanfar over at AB ... what a beautiful shot ! 
Ghaz is as great at taking photo's as he is at growing beautiful aquariums :wink:


----------



## CarlaB (Jul 28, 2003)

Jeremiah, check out this site www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma Wilma Duncan has had good success with breeding and raising Amano shrimp.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Holy cow! That's an incredible photo!

Thanks, for the link Carla, it was quite informative.

I just wish my red cherries would do the same as my others. Oh well... :? 

Thanks for all the info, everyone.


----------

